# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  CDM pll - linear Πρόβλημα

## ChrisWU

Καλησπέρα,

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα linear του Δεληγιαννη (cdm) που φοράει τα 2Ν6080  και το 2Ν6082, έκδοση 30 watt δηλαδή. Μαζί με αυτό έχω και το pll του.  Το θέμα είναι ότι γυρισμένο το pll στο '0' το τελικό τρανζίστορ (2Ν6082)  αρχίζει και ζεσταίνεται. Τι παίζει; Καμιά αυτοταλάντωση; Παίζει να  είναι θέμα του τροφοδοτικού ή καμιά σχέση; Γιατί το άλλαξα πρόσφατα και  νομίζω πριν, από αρκετό καιρό, έπαιζε κανονικά.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

